

Senate amendment would deny bloggers legal protections as MSM journalists - miked
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/blogs/beltway-confidential/Democrats-trying-to-criminalize-citizen-journalism-78461812.html

======
blahedo
The linked bill that this is supposedly amending only has 8 sections, so it's
not clear to me what the amendment is striking or where it's inserting things.
Anyone have a better link to what's being amended?

EDIT: As best I can tell, this fits in section 8(2)(A) of S. 448 as currently
printed at the linked site (<http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/query/z?c111:S.448:>), so I'm guessing that the Durbin-Feingold amendment
is presuming some other amendment that we're not seeing yet. Again: anyone
have a better link?

